# General Chat > General Discussion >  What's with Medical Tourism?

## randyfrank

What's with Medical Tourism? It's the latest thing with insurance rates so high and so many people underinsured - Anyone know about it?

----------


## sandraamoose

Medical tourism is health tourism. We can travel to check our health in low cost hospital and medical.

----------


## Chrisbryan

I think it got to do with travel insurance. I m not sure though.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Medical tourism is health tourism. We can travel to check our health in low cost hospital and medical.

----------


## michealdavid523

I think it got to do with travel insurance. I m not sure though.

----------


## davidsmith36

Medicinal Tourism is the place individuals who live in one nation go to another nation to get therapeutic, dental and surgical consideration while in the meantime accepting equivalent to or more prominent consideration than they would have in their own particular nation, and are going for restorative consideration as a result of moderateness

----------


## Flammen

Cuba is best place! Cheap and quality!

----------

